# The most influential architecture styles of the 19th century



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Since my other thread got closed for some reason, this will be a thread to demonstrate where architectural styles of the 19th century can be found throughout the world.

This thread is for historicist architecture/revivalism of the mid- and late 19th century.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ the reason your thread was closed was, uh, not respecting the forum rules. In this case in particular the rule about no city vs city or country vs country frame of discussion. It's a shame because I wanted to continue my posting there - but now I have an excuse not to start digging through my photo archive :lol: . I don't think this thread will have a better fate, "the best something" or "the most influential something" is still very antagonistic a premise.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ the reason your thread was closed was, uh, not respecting the forum rules. In this case in particular the rule about no city vs city or country vs country frame of discussion. It's a shame because I wanted to continue my posting there - but now I have an excuse not to start digging through my photo archive :lol: . I don't think this thread will have a better fate, "the best something" or "the most influential something" is still very antagonistic a premise.


Lol I'm not the best thread maker hno: at least let's hope. I'd love to see your postings !


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you serious?


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry to interupt you another time Fro7en, but "Haussmann" isnt an architectual stile!

Baron Hausmann wrote down elementary principles of how a modern building sould be designed. Including thinks like overal proportions, floor hights, window sizes etc. 

Those elementary principles in fact, often altered to regional needs, found their way in traditional revival architecture all over the globe no matter which stile the building was.
The basic grandeur most of the 19th/20th century designs have owes a lot to haussmanns design principles. 


If you want to compare something you should at least choose buildings that are making use of the same architectural stiles. 

For example Eduardian Barouque to Baeux Arts and Neobarock









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/Old_war_office.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/21/Facade_opera_Garnier.jpg/1024px-Facade_opera_Garnier.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0e/Regierungsgeb%C3%A4ude_Vienna_June_2006_007.jpg/1024px-Regierungsgeb%C3%A4ude_Vienna_June_2006_007.jpg


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Tolbert said:


> Sorry to interupt you another time Fro7en, but "Haussmann" isnt an architectual stile!
> 
> Baron Hausmann wrote down elementary principles of how a modern building sould be designed. Including thinks like overal proportions, floor hights, window sizes etc.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll change the description, give me an idea of the kind of styles and sub styles I should add.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Tiaren said:


> Are you serious?


I'm always serious :cheers:


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

I would keep it very simple and either stay with the overall revival stiles which would be a little more complicated choise as those merged into eclectic architecture and most of the forumers arent even able to seperate them or just go with the stiles i mentioned as those seem to resemble the Architeture you want to see here. 

To make it easy, "Post your favourite overdecorated revival stile building"


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

^^


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

How about *historicist architecture/revivalism of the mid- and late 19th century*? That would encompass a number of styles and buildings from all over the world and no one feels left out. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revivalism_(architecture)


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

What about making this threat about "foreign" stiles in your country?

So we could post examples of architecual stiles that are not predominat, but still got used in several examples ?




> *edit
> 
> Or, to make it even more peacefull:
> 
> "Post examples of the different revival stiles of your country"


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Tolbert said:


> What about making this threat about "foreign" stiles in your country?
> 
> So we could post examples of architecual stiles that are not predominat, but still got used in several examples ?


Except it's not always foreign in all countries, like Australia, Canada, Argentina etc...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Lol, I don't even care anymore, this thread also is a stillbirth. Fro7en, how about you make a third one? (Third time's a charm!) I'm outta here...


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Fro7en said:


> Except it's not always foreign in all countries, like Australia, Canada, Argentina etc...


thats why i chosed to explain i meant stiles that are *not predominant*  

Anyway, if you just want to see stiles that went out of France an Brittain, we already have such threats about architecture that is seen abroad in former colonies etc.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

^^ But I'm not talking about only former colonies. 










NYC for example..


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fro7en, do you consider art noveau an influential architeture style? I like a lot








https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_nouveau


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I would encourage you to continue with this or any thread that shows the cross-currents of styles across borders and over time. 

Hopefully those who are so narrow as to believe they have mastered architecture by adopting a few narrow prejudices and repeating them ad nauseam will stay away and those interested in learning something new will look in.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Zaz965 said:


> Fro7en, do you consider art noveau an influential architeture style? I like a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course! Post anything you like!


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Fro7en said:


> ^^ But I'm not talking about only former colonies.
> 
> NYC for example..


I didnt either  And by the way, last time i take a look into the books the USA had been a former colonie of the british and french empires 

But now i understand what you're aiming for, just try this Threat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=867304


----------



## Rascar (Mar 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good website for giving a general overview of different arcitectural styles and how they relate to each other. (Something a bit more specialist and with more photos than Wikipedia).
Baroque, neo-classical and art noveau confuse me, is there a clear diving line between these styles or do they merge together?


----------

